# Pictures of aquariums with paver sand?



## darthodo (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm considering paver sand in my new aquarium that has a black background. I'd like to see some pictures of tanks with paver sand substrate. Thanks.


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

I have paver sand in several of my tanks. If it has different-sized grains, the larger grains will stay on top. My plants seem to do well in it, also. Then dems kind of chew on their plant, tho.


----------



## darthodo (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks. That stuff looks exactly what I'm looking for. They say it looks very brown and drab in the bag and while you wash it, but looks bright and colorful in the tank. I don't mind the rinsing.


----------



## darthodo (Aug 27, 2005)

I got some pavers sand. $3.00 a bag a t Lowes. :thumb:

It looks good in the aquarium, but it was a pain to wash. I rinsed it more than I have ever rinsed a substrate.


----------



## chadngeorgia (May 22, 2009)

what color does paver sand come in


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey Football Mom......nice looking tanks :thumb:


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

I just looked at those pics with paver sand, that looks awesome, it looks more like stones then sand am I right?


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Got mine at Lowes. Very red/brown colored. But I like the different look and I found great rock to match.


















...Bill


----------

